# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  nhờ các bac giúp đỡ về việc lắp ray

## aiemphuong

tình hình là e có cặp ray NSK LH25 dự định làm trục X mà ko biết là ray này lắp nằm ngang hay nằm đứng hả các bác. nhờ các bác chỉ giáo giúp ạ.
e cám ơn ạ.

----------


## solero

Dòng LH và LS của NSK hay gặp em thấy khá ngon, cho dù có 4 hàng bi nhưng có tới 6 mặt tiếp xúc bi.

Tải khuyến cao như này nhưng bác lắp nghiêng cũng được. Tải shock nên theo mũi tên to thì bền ray hơn.

----------

aiemphuong, tran1804

----------


## aiemphuong

dạ e cám ơn bác, lúc đầu e tính lắp như vậy, nhưng hum trước có thấy bác nói về vấn đề này nên sẵn e hỏi lun cho khỏi lăn tăn. roỳ còn mấy dòng của THK thì sao hả bác. HSR, SR...

----------


## solero

Theo hiểu biết nông cạn của em thì:

- Mã SR (đệm bi) nâng cấp lên SSR (Silent - SR) có đệm bi. SSR và SR lắp thay nhau được.
- Mã HSR (không đệm bi) sau nâng cấp lên SHS (Silent-HSR) có đệm bi. HSR vs SHS em chưa thử lắp thay nhau ko biết có vừa profile không?

Tài liệu so sánh giữa không đệm bi và có đệm bi:



Theo tải:
-SSR/SR cho tải từ trên xuống (Top load) tổt hơn tải từ các hướng khác và tốt hơn top load của HSR/SHS cùng đời.
-HSR/SHS cho tải đều từ tất cả các hướng.

----------

aiemphuong

----------

